# Flexcoat and white thread



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Was doing some research and came across some info saying not to use flexcoat on light color threads. Can anyone confirm or deny? I read that it turns yellow very quickly on light thread. I am rebuilding an OM blank and plan on using metalic pearl thread for the wraps. Should I use flexcoat? (its what I ordered) Im also getting some ProKote. How would that do?


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

It yellows period doesn't matter what color thread but it shows most on light threads especially white. I would use either ThreadMaster or ProKote they have the least change of all the finishes out there. I did a test a couple of years ago with all the finishes that were available at the time (ProKote was not out then) and was really suprised how some of the changed and how quickly they did. I have done a couple of rods now with ProKote and it seems to hold its clarity very well, but only time will tell. One more thing if you are going to use the metallic pearl you will want to under paint the blank white or wrap a layer of silver first or it will darken some, it is the only metallic that does this but it is very transparent and will show the blank color underneath.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info Ed. What about doing double wraps of the metalic pearl. (Which I had planed on already.) Would the blank color, which is safety blue, still show through?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Might. I would put a base layer of NCP white in size A under one coat of metalic pearl to make it stay true to color.


----------

